# Lumpkin County



## treemutt

Well got some nice buck pics in the last 2 weeks.A real high 6pt,heavy 8pt. & a shonuf wide old 8pt.He looks to be 24" wide.I had pics of the same deer last yr but only at night & never saw him.He was an 8pt last yr also.He just got wider & a little heavier.


----------



## Fork Horn

Let's see some pictures....


----------



## josh chatham

Hey Mutt, did John tell you about the wide 8 a buddy of mine sent me?  Its was a stud!!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Thread is useless without pictures......... just saying. lol


----------



## treemutt

*Pics*

not sure how to get the pic on here I was at work last night & knew there would be plenty of skeptics.I also know velvet makes em look a lot bigger.I'm trying w/ the pic now yall can decide


----------



## treemutt

The 2nd pic is the heavier 8pt & the high 6pt I got a better pic of the 6pt.


----------



## treemutt

Josh he hasn't said anything but I haven't saw him much lately I'll ask him Fri. he's off today planting foodplots


----------



## Pepper1126

I haven't gotten a single buck on camera. Lots of spotted fawns, does and huge male bear. I'm in the NE part of county.


----------



## Fire Eater

Lots of bear sign in NF around Stone Pile Gap in north Lumpkin...


----------



## RedHeader

We got a good number of fawns showing up on camera. The does and fawns are hitting the minerals hard right now. Those and 6 pts.  I believe we have the market cornered on 6 pts.


----------



## pnome

I've seen some trail pics of a few big ones roaming some clubs that boarder ours.  But haven't seen anything but a doe so far this season.


----------



## PappyHoel

4 people hunted opening day on our 1800 acres.  5 deer seen and one coyote dead.  I think our deer are messed up since they clear cut a ton after the ice storm.


----------



## Festus

Pnome you hunt at the same club I hunt. I was out yesterday and saw a doe with two little ones.  That's the only thing I've seen in 5 outings.  This is my 2nd year in Lumpkin...when is expected rut up this way? I'd hunted Meriwhether for years before moving and there it was usually around 2nd week of Nov.


----------



## PappyHoel

Festus said:


> Pnome you hunt at the same club I hunt. I was out yesterday and saw a doe with two little ones.  That's the only thing I've seen in 5 outings.  This is my 2nd year in Lumpkin...when is expected rut up this way? I'd hunted Meriwhether for years before moving and there it was usually around 2nd week of Nov.



If Pnome is on your club you are on mine.  Typical for peak rut is December 1st.  The activity on the club picks up in about a week.


----------



## Festus

PappyHoel said:


> If Pnome is on your club you are on mine.  Typical for peak rut is December 1st.  The activity on the club picks up in about a week.



Thanks Pappy!  When you mentioned clear cut I was thinking that.  Appreciate the info.  I haven't had chance to get up there on a Saturday just yet so it's been Sunday and weekday evenings.    I drive a silver Jeep Wrangler and have setup a space close to the gate when you drive into camp. 
Any of ya'll camping up there much?


----------



## PappyHoel

Festus said:


> Thanks Pappy!  When you mentioned clear cut I was thinking that.  Appreciate the info.  I haven't had chance to get up there on a Saturday just yet so it's been Sunday and weekday evenings.    I drive a silver Jeep Wrangler and have setup a space close to the gate when you drive into camp.
> Any of ya'll camping up there much?



Pnome camps every weekend.  I live 15 min away so I hunt when I can.  I'm pretty much a Monday, Friday Saturday hunter, mornings only.  I have two little kids and a wife so I can't hunt as much as I want.


----------



## Pepper1126

Hadnt seen a lot of activity but does and fawns. Today we found several rub lines all around the property. Guess they are starting to mark stuff up. No scrapes.


----------



## PappyHoel

I found a nice rub and scrape a week and a half ago before all the rain.  We have only killed 2 does on the club since September.  This time last year we probably had 10 on the ground with 3 being 8pt bucks.


----------



## Festus

Back up there today and saw a doe.   I did see more tracks than before but still waiting to see that first buck.


----------



## pnome

We're going to see what is up this weekend


----------



## PappyHoel

I saw 12 deer total this past weekend.  They were definitely more active than I've seen in the past few weeks.  I witnessed a young 8pt dogging the does and grunting the whole time.  I couldn't get him to stop, he wanted nothing to do with me.


----------



## josh chatham

Ive seen some does over the past week and none of them are being bothered at all by bucks.


----------



## jlt4800

Hopefully this cooler weather coming in this weekend will get them on their feet!


----------



## Festus

Hunted noon till dark today and didn't see anything.


----------



## jlt4800

If my wife gets to feeling better I'll be on the lower part of the NF Saturday.


----------



## josh chatham

I believe its time to be in the woods.  One good buck was shot yesterday that I heard about.  Buddy hunted and used a doe bleat to call one to him.  This weekend and next week it should be on!


----------



## Fire Eater

josh chatham said:


> I believe its time to be in the woods.  One good buck was shot yesterday that I heard about.  Buddy hunted and used a doe bleat to call one to him.  This weekend and next week it should be on!



I believe you are right! Eight-point, 15 inch outside spread, 125 lbs. dressed, walked out in front of me at 10:15...pics to follow! Black Widow lure strikes again!

FYI: That is a NATIONAL FOREST (Lumpkin county) deer.


----------



## pnome

Yup!  Definitely time to be in the woods!


----------



## josh chatham

Good deer guys!! Saw several yesterday morning! Little bucks chasing. Looks like y'all found some big boys out!! Its on!! Gonna be a fun next couple weeks!


----------



## jlt4800

Congratulations!!
Nice deer!
Definitely time to be in the woods any chance you get.


----------



## Festus

pnome said:


> Yup!  Definitely time to be in the woods!




Congrats nice one! I'm heading up there this evening and most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## treemutt

Glad to hear they have started I'll be hitting it hard starting tomorrow.I got some good pics but haven't been in the woods yet this yr. here.I hunted Blanton Creek Thurs & Fri. but no luck just small ones.


----------



## PappyHoel

Had a small spike chase a small doe under my stand yesterday morning.  Same area that Pnome shot his buck.


----------



## pnome

PappyHoel said:


> Had a small spike chase a small doe under my stand yesterday morning.  Same area that Pnome shot his buck.



That buck I shot had the tips of his main beam and right g2 broken off.  So, he's been fighting.  I suspect there is another in that area either as big, or bigger.


----------



## PappyHoel

pnome said:


> That buck I shot had the tips of his main beam and right g2 broken off.  So, he's been fighting.  I suspect there is another in that area either as big, or bigger.



There is - wink wink


----------



## treemutt

Well nothing happening this morning in N.W.Hall Co. I had one young 6pt walk right under me just after daylight.He was rutted up at all neck not swelled tarsal glands just barely stained,maybe in the morning


----------



## treemutt

I meant to say not rutted up


----------



## pnome

Festus said:


> Congrats nice one! I'm heading up there this evening and most of the day tomorrow.



How did you do?  See any?


----------



## Festus

pnome said:


> How did you do?  See any?



I saw a spike yesterday evening but nothing today.  3 others hunting near camp didn't see anything today either.  There were also hunters checked in on the power line and on the 300 but didn't speak with them.
I'll be back up on Friday.


----------



## PappyHoel

Festus said:


> I saw a spike yesterday evening but nothing today.  3 others hunting near camp didn't see anything today either.  There were also hunters checked in on the power line and on the 300 but didn't speak with them.
> I'll be back up on Friday.



There's only been 4 deer taken.  3 does and a buck.  This time last year we had at least 10.  I might go tomorrow morning but definitely Friday.


----------



## Festus

Hunted the camp side today but didn't see anything.  Heard a shot around 5pm but not exactly sure where it came from.    A great day in the woods, just wish it were cooler.


----------



## Fire Eater

I am just starting to see scrapes on the National Forest - not many horned trees...on my way up there today. Rut tends to be late up here.


----------



## josh chatham

I still havent seen a scrape! There were some good ones killed last week but where I am I do not think it has gotten good yet.  Seeing little bucks chasing. What do yall think?  Saw about 6 does on the side of the road last night all grouped up still.  Hopefully the next cold snap will get things going good!


----------



## PappyHoel

The little bucks have been chasing for 2 weeks now.  I've hunted our club for 6 years and I always see peak chasing December 2nd.  

The deer are very pressured right now.  I'm hitting the areas where I know no one hunts.

I saw 3 on Friday.  One really large bow horned spike and 2 small does.  I saw them in an area I know no one hunts.

We had a member take another doe and someone swears they shot an 8pt and couldn't find it.

Total does - 5
Total bucks - 2

Wounded and not found deer are included as dead deer in our totals.  We are about 10 deer short of last years total.


----------



## pnome

I found a number of very fresh scrapes yesterday.  Looked like they had been made the night before.


----------



## Festus

I agree with Pappy that with all the hunters hitting the property recently they are feeling pressured.  I hunted a bottom yesterday evening but didn't see anything but big ole fat squirrels.  I'll be taking my teenage son back to that spot when deer season is over.


----------



## treemutt

Well nothing for me over the holiday weekend I let the 6pt walk a spike & another good 8pt. thought about taking him but not yet I know there is a much bigger one in there.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Full moon, night movement.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr

*12/1/15*

Caught this guy tending a doe in the rain this morning in south Lumpkin.


----------



## longbranch gamegetr

*12.1.15*

Huge body on this deer.


----------



## josh chatham

Good deer Longbranch!


----------



## padula54321

Way to get after them!


----------



## pnome

That's a lot of mass for a 6pt.  Congrats Longbranch!


----------



## longbranch gamegetr

padula54321 said:


> Way to get after them!





josh chatham said:


> Good deer Longbranch!





pnome said:


> That's a lot of mass for a 6pt.  Congrats Longbranch!



Thanks guy's !


----------



## treemutt

*got lucky*

got a nice 8pt this morning in n.w.hall co.about 2 miles from county line.His tarsal glands were stained & his neck just starting to swell.So I'd say the next few days are gonna be good days to be in the woods.I can't get pic to load up or I would post pic.He was 19.5 in. inside good 8pt.


----------



## pnome

treemutt said:


> got a nice 8pt this morning in n.w.hall co.about 2 miles from county line.His tarsal glands were stained & his neck just starting to swell.So I'd say the next few days are gonna be good days to be in the woods.I can't get pic to load up or I would post pic.He was 19.5 in. inside good 8pt.



Nice!  Congrats.  

I'll be heading up to camp tomorrow after work.   It's been a busy week ready to spend some time in the woods!


----------



## Festus

Nice and cool for a change but didn't see anything this evening.  Will try to get back out on Sunday.


----------



## josh chatham

Way to go Mutt!!


----------



## PappyHoel

pnome said:


> Nice!  Congrats.
> 
> I'll be heading up to camp tomorrow after work.   It's been a busy week ready to spend some time in the woods!



See you in the morning Pnome. I will text.  I'm hunting my way back spot.  I think the Powerline is pressured


----------



## Fire Eater

I saw A LOT of freshly horned trees and fresh scrapes in north Lumpkin National  Forest sunday...same spot that the eight above was taken but done since his demise. I will finish out the season up there. Got busted by a doe...maybe saturday I will see her and a follower again.


----------



## josh chatham

FE, I havent gotten to hunt NF at all this year.  Blessed to have some good spots close to the house but Im really hoping to get up on the mountain soon!  We have always had the best luck after Thanksgiving and toward the end of the year.  Last year went walking and found several active fresh scrapes and it was the middle of Jan.  Hope you get a nice one!


----------



## PappyHoel

What are they doing in lumpkin county.  I'm going in the am


----------



## tree cutter 08

The buck I killed on chestatee yesterday was horning and checking his route. Hocs were jet black. Neck swelled. He had been moving a lot as he was getting run down. Found a trail where deer had been running so I assume they still chasing good.


----------



## PappyHoel

tree cutter 08 said:


> The buck I killed on chestatee yesterday was horning and checking his route. Hocs were jet black. Neck swelled. He had been moving a lot as he was getting run down. Found a trail where deer had been running so I assume they still chasing good.



Should be moving it will be 27 degrees


----------



## Festus

Hunted Sunday but didn't see anything until my drive out at dark.  The hornets were on the move though, guess they don't know what to think of this warm weather.


----------



## Fire Eater

Too bad the powers that be ended PUBLIC LAND deer season on Dec. 26. What was the logic there?


----------



## jlt4800

I called about it and was told the herd needed the break, they said next year will be the same!
They said after that it will be revisited to discuss plans going forward.
Sux!! My season is over because of it.


----------



## Fire Eater

jlt4800 said:


> I called about it and was told the herd needed the break, they said next year will be the same!
> They said after that it will be revisited to discuss plans going forward.
> Sux!! My season is over because of it.



I feel your pain! I am taking up coyote hunting on Dawson Forest during the _"small game"_ season...they need termination.


----------



## Festus

Speaking of yotes.  What's a good bait/setup to bring them around for the kill?

Edit:  Found this link...which makes sense

http://www.outdoorlife.com/articles...tor-techniques/2011/01/predators-hunt-hunters


----------



## AmericanBorn57

Trying to find some folks hunting off Auraria road - large tract about 450 acres. I have something for them. Here are a couple pictures - I don't want to show faces or car tags etc. Not trying to get them in trouble.


----------

